# Lionhead Lovers List



## TinysMom

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:

LIONHEADS!

I'll start us out....but I won't post ALL of my lionheads..just some of my favorites..

Miss Bea



Sport - she has one blue eye and one brown eye



Sundae



Anissa - my very first "homegrown" BOB winner



A baby



Gone on to live in another home....isn't he a cutie?



Sport as a little girl...



Not sure who this one is....is the wrong time frame to be BooBerry ..



Hyacinth - an import from the UK



Harry - 2 generations away from being an import if I remember right..





Now share a photo of your lionhead(s)...

Peg


----------



## Haley

Mr. Tumnus!


----------



## stephiemarie78

Chloe


----------



## myLoki

I'll be able to post here exactly one week from yesterday! :sunshine::yes:ullhair::faint:


t.


----------



## Love4buns

my new addition to my bunny family Simba my gorgeous lionhead











and this is Teddy a lionhead i only had a little while... had to rehomehim due to aggressiveness towards me and my other rabbits.


----------



## JadeIcing

I will never post here but I will stare in envy.


----------



## luvthempigs

Oh my goodness, They are all sooo cute! 

I just love Sport :inlove:I may have to come and rabbitnap her.....:stikpoke

Here's my Malley:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Do you know she is the lionhead I want? I will be happy with one like her. I will settle for any color.*

*Ali/Jade*

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## kellyjade

Princess Sophie :bow


----------



## Weetwoo_89

*Pulls a red wagon with squeakingwheels away from this thred, after having to triple the size of her_I'm Going To Steal Lionheads_ book*

RaE


----------



## Michaela

Madison (Maddie),my 12.5 week old chinchilla lionhead


----------



## Spring

Well, Pebbles is a bit pathetic in the manedepartment (She's actually lost most of it, justa few goofytuffs here and there..hehe) Belly is still fluffy and has the signaturebum curtain though! She's still my feisty lionhead!


----------



## maherwoman

My beautiful boys...

Dusty





Drew





and Bun Bun


----------



## bat42072

soooska....where did you find your little tent... it is so cute... thank you...

----becky:bunny19


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi I'm assuming you are talking about the one Daisy Mae is in, I got it from Build A Bear.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire

I JUST SAW THIS THREAD :shock:....




MISS MADILYN _"NAUGHTY BUNNY"_ MAE






















_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## luvthempigs

How cute! Look at that little girl sitting on top of the paper towels :biggrin:

The second picture doesn't look like the same rabbit in the first and third picture.


----------



## undergunfire

Thats because Miss Naughty has many different sides to her :tongutwo:.




_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

Miss Naughty? with those looks?

She's so sweet and INNOCENT...*


:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

undergunfire wrote: *


> Thats because Miss Naughty has many different sides to her :tongutwo:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire

Pffffft....she is the naughtiest bunny that Iknow. She taught Mallory that it is okay to go pee pee and poo poooutside of the litter box, it's okay to dig out all your pellets fromyour bowl, its okay to dump your water bowl all over the floor thenpoop in the puddle of water so that it makes a HUGE mess.....OH...andit's okay to dig at the carpet, jump onto the bed and walk all overmommy's butt, throw the litter out of your litter box, mess up thecarpet in your cage then pee on it.....hrm.....there is plenty morethat I am missing.

She keeps me busy...that's all I have to say.






_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

Hmm......sounds like a typical lionhead to me....

Oh well...you needed someone to keep you busy - right?*

:bunnydance:
undergunfire wrote: *


> Pffffft....she is thenaughtiest bunny that I know. She taught Mallory that it is okay to gopee pee and poo poo outside of the litter box, it's okay to dig out allyour pellets from your bowl, its okay to dump your water bowl all overthe floor then poop in the puddle of water so that it makes a HUGEmess.....OH...and it's okay to dig at the carpet, jump onto the bed andwalk all over mommy's butt, throw the litter out of your litter box,mess up the carpet in your cage then pee on it.....hrm.....there isplenty more that I am missing.
> 
> She keeps me busy...that's all I have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire

Yup...Miss Madilyn Bunny and Ryan keep me busy.

That is why I tell him they are PERFECT for each other. Always making messes and talking back to me .




_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## chloaster

This is Oscar, he is going to his new home on wednesday. (sorry, haven't worked out the whole photo malake yet :?)


----------



## TinysMom

Oh - I just adore lionlops!

He's adorable.

Peg


----------



## Chickenlittle586

Here's Ginger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polly

This is Floyd we lost him a week ago and this isthe pic i wanted to post in the rainbow bridge but needed help to learnhow to reduce it! he was a gorgeous boy and the bunny that everyone whohas ever seen has fallen in love with, he was very generous with hiskisses


----------



## Chickenlittle586

Awww .....I'm sorry about your loss. Yes, he is VERY adorable!


----------



## Chickenlittle586

well, that sure came out kinda funny now didn't it?


----------



## maherwoman

Yeah...hehe...if you put three w's in a row, thesite automatically tries to make a weblink for what youwrote. If you put a space between the last "w" and anyletters or characters (commas, etc.), it'll come out fine.

I'll go ahead and fix it up for ya.


----------



## Chickenlittle586

well.........that's good to know. Thanks for fixing it!


----------



## Hoef Tha Boss

Here is Scarlet, the ornery one


----------



## myLoki

Here is my baby Lily! 

















t. loki. lily.


----------



## maherwoman

SOMEBODY loves popcorn, hehe!! 

I grew up with a huge popcorn lover...my sister even has her ownbig ol' specially designated popcorn bowl (it even says "popcorn" onit). 
*
myLoki wrote: *


>


----------



## jenfur427

I'll be able to post here tomorrow!


----------



## ThatsMySimi

I will be able to post a picture here in 10 days!! YAY! I am so excited!

:bunnydance:ullhair::sunshine:



Shay*


----------



## Haley

*jenfur427 wrote: *


> I'll be able to post here tomorrow!


Oh yes, Winston!! We need lots of pics of him please!


----------



## undergunfire

Marlin, my little Lionhead dude, who I consider my "son" .


----------



## babymaker64

I may be cheating here cos i'm not sure whether he is a lionhead or not. Here is Nipper. He is about 8 months old and a little darling.


----------



## binkies

He is so cute!


----------



## DwarfGirl

here is my lionhead / mini rex mix.anyone know what her color is called? someone said shes fawn.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Daiy Mae's pictures were lost in the move so here are a few of her.





















Ok that's enough for now, I've got a million pictures of her, you guys will get sick of seeing them.

Susan
:bunnydance:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*SOOOSKA wrote: *

Ok that's enough for now, I've got a million pictures of her, you guys will get sick of seeing them.

Susan
:bunnydance:




Who could ever get sick of that cutie's face?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Yea! I can finally join this group.

She nineish months old. Dosent have a name yet bunt am leaning toward Penelope. Can anyone tell me about her color? She is White with brown eye bands and some brown on her ears too. Whole body is white.


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Well, since Simis pics were lost... Here are some new ones  (cause I know how much you guys love seeing her cute face )

Heres she is now:










Heres one to show how big my baby is:





And here are some baby pics:













And here she is with her sister before I brought her home...




(shes the one looking at the camera)


Sorry for all the different size of pics.

SSS


----------



## browneyedgal

a few photos of NiuNiu the lionhead





















She isnt as fluffy as I want her to be but what the heck, I love her anyway


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

*DwarfGirl wrote: *


> here is my lionhead / mini rex mix.anyone know what her color is called? someone said shes fawn.



Her color is beautiful! :blueribbon:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy




----------



## Becca

Okay here is Fluffball








Here is Dippy








And Dippy again becuase I love this picture!


----------



## momofmany

My daughter's lionhead named Poodle...


----------



## Orchid

Well I hope it is ok to post Simon...he is not full lionhead, but he poofs 





















and of course his fuzzy bum!


----------



## TinysMom

Of course its fine to post Simon - this is for purebred lionheads and lionhead mixes...and sometimes I wonder if it should be for lionhead wannabes (gotta find a mane to put on Zeus).


Peg


----------



## pipwin

here is Winston, my vienna lionhead.






his cuteness is a little out of control.


----------



## Alexah

Okay, can I be honest here? I have a lionhead that I adore, but this is not my favorite breed. But I've got to admit, some of your buns are absolutely darling. I've always been a fan of Mr. Tumnus, but I'm in love with almost everyone's bunnies. 

But, of course, Einstein will kill me if he hears me talk nicely about any other lionhead. He might look cute, but he's a pistol!






Don't let his frou frou look fool you...he's one dangerous guy!

:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Ok so here are a few pictures of my Winston actually that should say "Lord Winston".





















And a short video when Winston & Vega first came to live with us.





Susan


----------



## TinysMom

I've heard of mean lionheads and I have one that was very unsocialized and is as mean as they come. But the majority of my lionheads are pretty gentle and curious.....and my bucks are usually little lovers.

I'm sorry that Einstein isn't that way - I think a lot of it has to do with how they're handled and socialized when they're young. I have one buck that I sold where the girl dressed him up and put him in a Barbie car for a pet contest....he was almost like a stuffed animal to her (and from the pictures and stuff - he had the perfect personality for it). He also was a show quality rabbit that did well on the tables....

I think that this guy was that way partly 'cause of his parents (who were great) and partly 'cause he was handled so much at a young age. At 8 weeks old - when he got his own cage - he'd drag his litterbox to the front of the cage about every 3 days to let me know he wanted it dumped......

Peg


----------



## Alexah

Einstein, Einstein, Einstein...

He's a nice little guy, but has an attitude for sure. It doesn't help that he's going through his adolescent period and hasn't been neutered yet. He's going in at the End of April - thank goodness!

He's been handled and socialized by me since I got him at about 3 months old. But he, I believe, was abused when he was young and that most likely contributes to his bad attitude.

I wouldn't trade him for the world, but he's still a pain in my backside!


----------



## jcl_24

Some photosof Fluffy my feisty Liohead





















Jo xx


----------



## Marietta

TinysMom wrote:


> At 8 weeks old - when he got his own cage - he'd drag his litterbox to the front of the cage about every 3 days to let me know he wanted it dumped......



Peg, I'm amazed to read this! Did he really???? How clever can they be! I'd so much love to see him do this!

I like lionheads a lot, however, I'd be reluctant to have one, since I've read in sites and forums about genetic problems, having to do mainly with seizures and malocclusion. I've also read that, since this is a relatively new breed, I lot of genetic issues have not been dealt with successfully up to now. However, members who breed lionheads would know a lot more, in order to judge if this is correct or not...

Marietta


----------



## TinysMom

*Marietta wrote: *


> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> At 8 weeks old - when he got his own cage - he'd drag his litterbox to the front of the cage about every 3 days to let me know he wanted it dumped......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peg, I'm amazed to read this! Did he really???? How clever can they be! I'd so much love to see him do this!
> 
> I like lionheads a lot, however, I'd be reluctant to have one, since I've read in sites and forums about genetic problems, having to do mainly with seizures and malocclusion. I've also read that, since this is a relatively new breed, I lot of genetic issues have not been dealt with successfully up to now. However, members who breed lionheads would know a lot more, in order to judge if this is correct or not...
> 
> Marietta
Click to expand...

I want to say when I asked Gail Gibbons about seizures a couple of years ago (I think it is her site that talks about this) she said that they had something like 35 documented cases from the first...3 or 4 years maybe? We then discussed how there are now thousands and probably tens of thousands of lionheads now in the states and she hadn't heard of a seizure in a long time.

Maloclussion can happen in any breed (I think) - I know it happens in the smaller breeds for sure. But I think lops are actually more likely to have it than lionheads because of the head shape, etc.

I think a lot has occurred here in the states in the breeding, etc. of lionheads to improve the breed and make them healthier. Yeah, like any other breed we have our fair share - ok - more than our fair share of what I'd call "backyard breeders" who don't breed responsibly. But a lot of folks do breed to improve the breed and I think that healthwise...lionheads have come a long way.

Peg


----------



## Marietta

Thanks for the info, Peg! I wish I could get a lionhead from you, being the sweet and responsible person you are, but... I live in Greece, and I wouldn't easily trust getting such a bun here (the've been around only for a couple of years...).

Marietta


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger

I just joined recently, here are pictures of my lionhead Simba. She was named before we got her, so its a girl with a boy name, ah well.


----------



## slavetoabunny

:welcome1Hi Tara!!! I just love seeing pics of my niece, Simba. She looks so much smaller in the pictures than she really is. Nose pats for Simba!!!


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Savannah, the banana:


----------



## ADEE

My princess Shiloh


----------



## Becky_Muller

You all have such beautiful and precious lionheads!!! 

Here are ours. The charcoal one is General Snarf Lee, the other is Moses.




" 




"


----------



## Becca

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> Some photosof Fluffy my feisty Liohead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xx



OMG Thats Dippys identical twin

Look at Dippy


----------



## fluffnfeathers

Here is Lola, she is my first Lionhead and I must have more!!! I've been bitten by the lionhead bug:bunnyheartsorry the picture is fuzzy, I try to get better ones, but she is quick!:rabbithop
















Sheis in her travel "cage". It was the only way I could get her to sit long enough.


----------



## Ninchen

my wannabe lionheads...


----------



## rbaker_86

heres mine. It's a REW and his name is White Rabbit (Alice in Wonderland)
















more pics to come and i was wondering if anyone had pictures of a BEW Lion Head. Im looking to buy one but i like the ones with out a full mane like the one i have.


----------



## Becky_Muller

*Ninchen wrote: *


> my wannabe lionheads...


Your "wannabes" are awesome!! I love them!!


----------



## Ninchen

the wanting helped, pepe got much more hair!:shock::biggrin2:








though he has more beard than mane!





but then klopfer lost his hairdo!




not a lionhead any more


----------



## sonn84

These are horrible pictures but this is Bam Bam or Pac-Bam (haven't decided yet)


----------



## raven98c

Hi,

I just joined and I saw this thread so I thought I would post a video with two of our rabbits in it. This is a video of James Bunn when he was really little, his mom appears also and she is the lion head. His dad is just a dwarf so I guess he's half lion head.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA0PatYlgSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA0PatYlgSk[/ame]


----------



## Sabine

This is Raylann, my super shaggy rescue bunny




And that's my handsome Benny


----------



## RescueMe

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> Heres one to show how big my baby is:
> 
> 
> And here are some baby pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her sister before I brought her home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (shes the one looking at the camera)
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the different size of pics.
> 
> SSS




I just got a lionhead on New Years day and his fur looks just like this on his face anyway...his body has "normal" fur. He's reportedly around a year old, is it normal for their fur to stay this way? 

I mean I think he's just adorable the way he is, but I see from a lot of other photos posted of lionheads with longer not so "fuzzy" manes. Just curious


----------



## irishbunny

This is my baby girl Princess, she is a lionlop except her ears don't lop anymore, they did when she was a baby


----------



## Happi Bun

How did I miss this thread? :shock:
Here is Dewey! I'm currently looking into showing him (for fun).


----------



## TedandPetal

here's my teddy


----------



## Sabine

Oh wow your teddy looks just like my Raylann


----------



## TedandPetal

so she does, although ted lost all her fur on her back she just has side skirts now lol and her mane.


----------



## Sabine

*TedandPetal wrote: *


> so she does, although ted lost all her fur on her back she just has side skirts now lol and her mane.


What happened to her fur? Just normal molting?


----------



## TedandPetal

sorry i meant she lost all the long stuff, she's jet black now on the back.


----------



## Sabine

*TedandPetal wrote: *


> sorry i meant she lost all the long stuff, she's jet black now on the back.


Oh I see. I was wondering if Raylann will loose all the lighter stuff at the end because whenever I groom her I pull loads of it out. I've only had her for a month or so and she wasn't looked after were she was before. I guess she'll have shed it by summer


----------



## TedandPetal

yeah she will, i stopped combing ted though and i just use a brush and brush her mane, she'll probably end up looking like ted cos thats the way ted was when i got her, she's 10months old now. does she get little crimps in her asif someones crimped it? ted always gets it it's so sweet.


----------



## Sabine

*TedandPetal wrote: *


> yeah she will, i stopped combing ted though and i just use a brush and brush her mane, she'll probably end up looking like ted cos thats the way ted was when i got her, she's 10months old now. does she get little crimps in her asif someones crimped it? ted always gets it it's so sweet.


I wouldn't mind if all the light grey stuff came off as it is quite loose and looks a bit dry. Raylann is about a year though but I think she grew all that extra hair by being kept in a drafty hutch that wasn't cleaned properly either. We have to keep comparing notes


----------



## TedandPetal

hey sabine sorry for late response. well if you use a fine comb it should take most of it out. although make sure you hold it at the roots and comb it so as not to hurt her, you probably know that but just incase. keep a wee eye on it, it should be really soft fur but maybe cos she didn't have a great start it'll take a wee while for you to get some lusture in it. yeah pm me anytime.


----------



## kherrmann3

Well, I don't have a "purebred" lionhead, but I do have a lionlop!  Here's Miss Emma!

Looking quite royal...






Here's her funny little black & white mane!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

My bunnies Happy And Fluffy. The top ones are when we first got them 4 weeks ago and the bottem ones are more recent  Beauties


----------



## mistyjr

Here's Ariel (Momma)..

























*Leo (daddy)*









*The babies*

































*Newest boy*









sorry about too many photo's!


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Don't be sorry about too many photos...THEY ARE SOOOO ADORABLE!! Awwwww... Soo tiny and perfect. My heart just totally melted. Gorgeous Lionheads


----------



## mistyjr

Thanks Janesta.. I love my babies.. Lionhead's is my favorite breed... And i love the Harlequin baby!


----------



## gedesgirl

[align=center]




[/align] This is Mr. Wicket at 5 weeks old. He'll be coming home this Saturday to be spoiled and pampered.


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Awww what a cutie! My little Happy is 3 months now and the same colour Awwwww


----------



## gedesgirl

I'll post more pictures after we bring him home. He's much bigger now.


----------



## kherrmann3

Mr. Wicket looks like an adorable version of a dust bunny that I recently found under my bed. I wish that my dust bunnies looked and acted more like that!


----------



## Courtneh

:3 Here's my little Sparta <333








<-- he loves to lay behind my little tv


----------



## kherrmann3

I love lionheads and their little "mutton chops" on the side of their heads! :hearts:


----------



## Sarah93

_Here are my two baby lionheads Lea and Aslan...

So the sablepoint is my doe Lea, the vienna marked buck is Aslan.

Leas mane isnt in yet...but the breeder promises it will as she gets older, Aslans is really cute. Its not huge but its getting there 
_ 




What is this?? Its not like the rest...? lol






You can tell they're bored of me already 











Don't worry, I've made their home more interesting sine this picture. With a box to hangout in with lots of hay and I've added a litter box...putting their new and improved corner one in tonight though...With critter litter 





Aslan hanging out with the breeders son before I got him 









Checking out the camera while hanging out on my lap


----------



## Sarah93

_Awww I just wanted to say to everyone on here that I LOVE your broken lionheads...SO cute.
I love the vienna marked and broken colors.
Thats what I'm trying to go for when I breed my lionheads.
I have my vienna marked buck and my sable point doe, she is a Vienna carrier, he father was a vienna marked. 
And then I am hoping to get a broken doe with a BEW mother and broken father. 
As soon as I find the right one...lol
And then thats it. All three will be my spoiled babies haha
but just wanted to say, they are all SO cute _


----------



## luvthempigs

Look at all the cute little lionheads :inlove:

Here is my Pebbles


----------



## Sweetie

Lionheads are way tooooo cute. I will post pics as soon as possible when I get a chance to. I have very cute pics of Sweetie, my female lionhead mix.


----------



## kherrmann3

Lionheads are just sooo cute! Do you have problems keeping their mane detangled? When I had my lionlop, her mane was always knotty (she didn't like to be touched, brushed, looked at, etc).


----------



## Dessa1983

Here's my bun Einstein,just over a year old now!


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG I want Einstein. He is so CUTE:inlove::inlove::inlove::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartshearts.

I need to see more pictures of him. Do you have a blog.

Susan:big kiss::big kiss::big kiss::weee::weee::weee:


----------



## kherrmann3

The name Einstein looks fitting with that hairdo! Too cute! :hearts:


----------



## Dessa1983

SOOOSKA wrote:


> OMG I want Einstein.Â  He is so CUTE:inlove::inlove::inlove::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartshearts.
> 
> I need to see more pictures of him.Â  Do you have a blog.
> 
> Susan:big kiss::big kiss::big kiss::weee::weee::weee:



Thanks, sorry though you can't have him, he's a keeper. lol..I don't have a blog but I'll post more pictures soon. He's hard to photograph, he usually looks like a big white hairy ball. HEHE


----------



## Maddy-Hazel

Here's my little Hazel-Rah! When we got her, we though she was a boy, hence the name.


----------



## Maddy-Hazel

Here's some photos of Hazel from her birthday photo shoot!


----------



## ambernd

I am hopeing to get a lionhead soon.. They are just so pretty! And I'm pretty sure that they are freaking adorable when they are little and are just a ball of fuzz with legs! XD


----------



## LionBunnies

Here's my Lionhead rabbit:


----------



## FascinaRabbits

Mine aren't full Lionhead but I love them nonetheless




Peter^





^Wilma, she was pregnant with 7 babies in this picture, mother of Peter

There's other who have a mane but I dont have picutres at this time

Tell me waht u think


----------



## arikun

Daisy.









Tsunami.

























Pearl.













Stella.

















Cricket, she is not a Lionhead, she is a Holland Lop, but I had to add her, too, sorry!


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90

Here are some of mylions

Mimi






Tula Belle






Kiara






Nala






Joanna






Chewbacca






Mufasa






Aslan






Bambi


----------



## littlebunnyfoofoo365

I had a white lionhead with gray points named Ivy. She was incredibly sweet but unfortunately I do not own her anymore...

I also can't figure out how to post a pic but I hopefully will put up some pics soon!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

This is Guiness




















Picture form the breeders before I got her


----------



## dragynflye

i found these a few days ago. this was leane, my lionhead doe. these pictures are from the first day i brought her home.




STA60006 by dragyn_flye, on Flickr




STA60054 by dragyn_flye, on Flickr




STA60062 by dragyn_flye, on Flickr


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

He is my new addition Harvey. He is my show lionhead and pet 

























WELCOME HOME HARVEY!!!!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

OH MY GOODNESS, sorry about the HUMUNGO pics. SOOO SORRY!!!


----------



## Basketbagley

Gonna try and post my pics hopefully it will work! (1st time posting pics in this forum!)

Luna the day we brought her home 9 wks old





Luna at 12 wks (taken today 5-22-11)










Snickers after my 12 year old dressed her up!





Maybelline & Luna





Maybelline & Snickers... sisters just turned 6mos


----------



## MILU

This is like having a good heart attack... so many cute bunnies!!!!!!!
Thanks for the great topic and posts!


----------



## babypumbaa

ok, so meet our new delisiously yummy lil cheeky boy, pumbaa :inlove:


----------



## LaylaLop

Aw, he's so cute! I love lionheads..


----------



## Mindy10

everyones lionheads are beautiful. Its neat to see how they are so different, color, fur and shape wise. Here is my little Blossom


----------



## babypumbaa

oh, she delightful!! i just love her markings.. & all that hair is awesome!


----------



## babypumbaa

some new pics of our boy...

crazy hair...

crazy hair



















love that face!!











thumper's double!






someone help bust me outa this joint! i'z innocent i tell, i'z innocent!






he has no clue enya is just around the bend..lol!


----------



## Nats

This isour first lionhead, Isaac. Someone mentioned he looks like Gwildor from Masters of the Universe. We just adopted him yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## ZRabbits

Got our first Lion Head Saturday. My Christmas Eve Bunny. (DOB: 12/24/11)

Here's Neville.







He reminds me in this pic of the Gopher in Caddy Shack.

I'm ALRIGHT! Nobody need to worry about me! 

K


----------



## ellay

All of your lionheads are so cute! I just love them 

Here's Elena


----------



## Mindy10

Elena is too darn cute!! I need to see more pictures of her!!


----------



## Cheenisowner

My 7 month old Lionhead dwarf Cheeni


----------



## ZRabbits

Neville: My Blue Tort DM Lion head (1 day shy of 4 months old)








Luna: My Broken Chocolate DM Lion head (6 day shy of 3 months old)







Just an update plus introducing Luna in the Lionhead Lovers List. 

Love MY LIONS!

K


----------



## Cheenisowner

First time outside today  (It was a tad bright out lol)


----------



## cwolfec

My little Cinnabun was sold to me as a "dwarf lionhead" although he is rapidly growing larger and has more of hair sprouts than a lion's mane! He has more fluff around his tushy than his head 

Distinguished Face





Happy Flop





Hello...?





Disapproving Bunny Face


----------



## Mink

Gradually going crazy for lionheads, didn't know much about their existence until Gambit! 

New to the lionhead crew ^_^

8 week old, 9 weeks now? Gambit!


----------



## melbaby80

Oh my goodness I had no idea this topic existed!! I LOVE lionheads!!! Here is my little domino, a beautiful lionhead and I'm not being biased


----------



## silversky2668

Oh, the hair...






Windblown!


----------



## agnesthelion

Good grief I about fell outta my chair from all the cuteness. Lionheads RULE!  I love all buns, of course, but I just can't get enough of these manes and crazy hair cuties.

Here is my Agnes. First one is 8 weeks old. Second is about 3 months old. Last ones most recent about 4 monts old:


----------



## random faerie

This my Pepper! <3 He is five months old and he is my first bunny. We've been together about 5 days now and he always likes leaving me with scratches. lol

I totally loathe his previous owner as he did not cut his talons shorter. ><


----------



## Imbrium

my little trouble-maker, Nala:


----------



## J.Bosley

Updated photo of Chive! She is roughly 4 months now. She is LOADS different than my Lop... very aloof and hates to be picked up! Love her anyways, she is very curious and loves to be out of her cage.

Definitely would NOT pick this breed....ever... haha. But couldn't just leave her in the field now could we? :thumbup


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

dustbunny and clyde!!!!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Oh my gosh! Dustbunny and Clyde are so CUTE and fluffy!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, I wish I had a lionhead! They are so cute and fluffy!


----------



## Mozza

I got this cutie on Saturday:


----------



## CapnEsah

Lionheads are my favorite type of bunny! I still want one so bad but I'll have to keep looking around.


----------



## hrmom26

here's my loki


----------



## Lexi01

This is billy! She's not a full lionhead but a lionhead and rex mix. She's still cute though!! 2 months old


----------



## CharlieHarley




----------



## CharlieHarley

The picture didn't work


----------



## thatkiidsean

As many of you may know, I have an 11 week-old Lionhead that I named Einstein due to his pretty noticeable intelligence, not to mention all of his crazy hair! He's not too fond of people right now, and he leaves a mess of his litter everywhere, but nonetheless I love him so much! Now that he's been here a couple of weeks, he's used to being pet, and for the most part he seems to love it! It's picking him up that's the issue with him LOL his parents were show rabbits, so don't be surprised if he looks like he's posing ^.^ he goes absolutely crazy when I bring out his pellets! He jumps around and I swear I've seen him do a binky or two! I'm so glad to have this little beautiful troublemaker


----------



## Lexi01

This is Gatsby our dwarf lionhead buck  4 months old. Just picked him and his girlfiend up yesterday (she's also a dwarf lionhead but wont stay still for pictures )So adorable! He's the only one that likes being picked up... for a second. Then he tries to suicide jump off my shoulder.


----------



## Khainon

i have two lionlops with standing ears..do they count? lol


----------



## Neena

Ser Bouncealot's age and breeding are a mystery, as he was found wandering lost, but he looks like a chestnut double-maned Lionhead to me ^^; While he's got a proper rabbity mischievous streak, he's generally very sweet and laidback. I've only had him a month and I just adore him <3


----------



## hannahbean

This is Bo he's 8 weeks old and this is my first lionhead rabbit. &#128154;


----------



## Bawnie

harlequin doe


----------



## kenna219

Omg I am in love you Harley Quinn so beautiful &#128525;&#128525; 

Here's my little devil.. His names Dobby  he's such a little brat and when your on his good side he can be the sweetest. The white one is his brother Beans (rip) he was my sisters and he was the absolute opposite of Dobby. He love being held an wasn't very smart. I will miss him very much.


----------



## taylerhill

This is my lionhead, Albert Einstein! I named him that because of his crazy white hair lol. I saw there is another Einstein a few posts above me! lol


----------



## bright_eyes

I made this little collage of Breezy photos I took today while she was enjoying a trip outdoors. While she has a lot of Lionhead in her, I think she has some NZ in there too ;-) :


----------



## taylerhill

Breezy_theBunny said:


> I made this little collage of Breezy photos I took today while she was enjoying a trip outdoors. While she has a lot of Lionhead in her, I think she has some NZ in there too ;-) :


 

Aw I love her coloring!!


----------



## bright_eyes

Thanks! I don't know how she got it, dad was opal and mom was black. There was 1 other magpie/harlie in the litter, then a black, and a chestnut.


----------



## thisisfliss

This is Dali. He's a lionhead cross... Though not sure what he's a cross with! He's such a little dude View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1422697960.801465.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1422697986.117865.jpg


----------



## alysalouise

My 9 week old Lionhead silverfox cross 

View attachment 1423181722339.jpg


View attachment 1423181733510.jpg


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

So excited to find other Lionhead lovers. Here's my boy, Chewy at 10 weeks. He will be 13 weeks Monday.







Here he is a couple days ago....


----------



## bright_eyes

Mm! Greens!


----------



## alysalouise

Just put this guy out while i cleaned his cage and so he could enjoy some grass for a few hours while we are having some decent weather here in the PNW
(Sorry i didnt name my rabbits) 

View attachment 1423434965389.jpg


View attachment 1423434982489.jpg


View attachment 1423435005443.jpg


View attachment 1423435013960.jpg


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

So many beautiful buns in this thread. :bunnyheart


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom

This is one of my buns, Elvis! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1423499950.280533.jpg


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

Yes, he looks like this when he's pouting. LOL


----------



## Cwen

Cuteness overloaded


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

Updated photos 16 weeks.


----------



## PABunnyMom

These are my lionhead/ netherland dwarf babies. They are 3 months old now. Brothers we hand fed because their mother killed the rest of the litter. Never had rabbits before. What a joy they have been! 

View attachment 1430537052938.jpg


View attachment 1430537074531.jpg


View attachment 1430537098904.jpg


View attachment 1430537115191.jpg


----------



## Klelia_Jerry

They are sooo cute!


----------



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO

This is muffin and nibbles brother and sister getting neutered this summer so they can be put together

There teddy lion heads they kind of remind me of mini angora rabbit &#128522;&#128525;

I gave nibbles a hair cute as it's getting way to warm here plan on doing nibbles this weekend 

View attachment 1430565109557.jpg


View attachment 1430565163721.jpg


View attachment 1430565175968.jpg


View attachment 1430565240560.jpg


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

Gave Chewy some outdoor time this week, since it cooled down.


----------



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO

That cute face &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Simbamom

Love watching Motel Bates 

View attachment 1457663395546.jpg


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

Hes a bed hog now. lol


----------



## katiecrna

This is my little girl I just got today! No name yet...


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Cuuuuuute!!!!


----------



## BEEDiAMOND88777

I am going to be getting my lionhead bunny soon, she's adorable here's a picture!


----------



## katiecrna

My little girl is adjusting quite nicely[emoji146][emoji146]


----------

